# Car Rental in Vienna Airport



## PeelBoy (Jan 6, 2008)

I need to hire a car in Vienna Airport to drive into Hungary, and hopefully will drive into Croatia and Slovaki for day trips. My questions are:

1. What is the best rental company, rate wise?

2. My credit card will cover the CDW, so I need a car hire company to allow me to decline the CDW requirement.

3. I don't think it is an issue to bring the car into Hungary.  How about Croatia and Slovaki?

4. Did anyone ever drive from Heviz to Vienna on Highway 84 in the dark before sunrise?

5. I wish I could do a day trip from Heviz to Zagreb.  Would you recommend it?

Any info about driving in these 4 countries is highly appreciated.  Thanks a million.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 9, 2008)

You will probably find your best rate at either www.europebycar.com or www.autoeurope.com .  I have never had a problem with the companies that either of them deal with (they are consolidators who will give you a voucher with a car rental company) allowing me to decline the CDW.  I have not rented in west Europe to drive into eastern Europe since the expansion of the EU to include many eastern countries, so I do not know if policies have changed, but you used to have to rent a car specially insured for eastern Europe, which cost a good bit more if renting directly from a car rental company, although the consolidators were able to always get me the normal rate without the eastern Europe surcharge.  Croatia is not in the EU, so I would expect that you would need the special insurance at least there.

Zagreb is an interesting city, but I liked the cities and towns in Dalmatia and Istria more.  I have traveled western Hungary (Sopron) to Zagreb by rail but not by road.  I have always used trains and buses to get around in Croatia because they had good schedules and I wanted to avoid parking problems some of the places I went.  I will be renting a car in Croatia for the timeshare exchange I got outside Split next August through DAE.





PeelBoy said:


> I need to hire a car in Vienna Airport to drive into Hungary, and hopefully will drive into Croatia and Slovaki for day trips. My questions are:
> 
> 1. What is the best rental company, rate wise?
> 
> ...


----------

